# kitty and linux opera are unusable



## Voltaire (Nov 28, 2022)

FreshPorts -- www/linux-opera: Blazingly fast, full-featured, standards-compliant browser
					

Opera Software ASA is an industry leader in the development of Web browsers for the desktop, device and mobile markets. The Opera browser has received international recognition from end-users and the industry press for being faster, smaller and more standards-compliant than other browsers, and...




					www.freshports.org
				








						FreshPorts -- x11/kitty: Cross-platform, fast, featureful, GPU-based terminal emulator
					

Kitty is the fast, featureful, GPU based terminal emulator.  kitty is designed for power keyboard users. To that end all its controls work with the keyboard (although it fully supports mouse interactions as well). Its configuration is a simple, human editable, single file for easy...




					www.freshports.org
				



My observation is about the above two packages.

When I open Opera the CPU goes to 100% and it doesn't even open after a long wait.
kitty does open how I remember it but also uses extremely high CPU and is abnormally slow.

I think these two packages are currently unusable. I'd like to report it to the package maintainer, but first I'd like to ask what your experiences are with these packages?

It may also be that the problem is limited to my configuration. I would like to know that in advance.


----------

